# OK..I give up. My anchor needs help..!!!



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

So you are built like Reo Wilde??
I use a small kisser (actually a speed button) that when at my anchor sits right in the corner of my mouth. This keeps me solid in my anchor. Make are your peep height is dead nuts. A not so perfect peep alignment can cause you to drift in the peep.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

There are two anchors I usually suggest. There is a notch in the bottom of your jaw right about anchor. You can put a nuckle in that. The other is the hollow at the bottom of your ear. Try one of those and see if you can hit it consistantly.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

YEP..Reo is my hero!!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds to me like you answered your own question. IT MUST BE THE SAME WAY EVERY TIME......it dont have to be by the books .. but it must be the exact same way or you will miss. my advice is to only shoot perfect arrows, if its not perfect dont shoot it, let down


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I'm going to try a Kisser Button.
Thanks all.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A few possibilities:
- draw length is off a little - it doesn't take much, just a couple of twists one way or the other.
- peep height is off - I'm coming to believe that peep height is almost as important as DL for consistent accuracy
- trying to hold the release hand at a specific angle rather than letting it naturally conform to your face.
- short ATA bow - I've given up on my 30 inch hunting bow except for dense woods. I can't get a repeatable anchor with it.
- alignment too far outside the line - the draw side elbow is not directly behind and aligned with the arrow.

Probably a few others that I can't think of now.

Allen


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

I find that the best anchor for me is when the first knuckle of my index finger is directly below my ear canal. Squeeze your back muscles so that you are at the "wall", this will give you the proper elbow rotation. Adjust your draw length until its right. Pulling against the stop gives you repeatability. If you are using a trigger release, slowly squeeze the trigger until it releases. Don't punch it, you want to be surprised when it goes. If you've done it properly, your draw hand will pull back on its own and end up behind your head slightly.











TAO


----------



## ZEF (Oct 6, 2012)

Your anchor comes from being at a proper full draw position


----------

